# VM - Red Pill EZ-SHOTS



## Oupa (21/11/18)

I'll just leave this here 

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## jm10 (21/11/18)

yay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## franshorn (21/11/18)

BOOM! Can't wait! Can I come get at your store?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/11/18)

Hopefully in time for Christmas @Oupa and I can spoil myself with love from myself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (21/11/18)

Eventually! This is the vaping news of 2018 for me!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> Eventually! This is the vaping news of 2018 for me!


I hear you

Now I’m going to be spending even MORE time here waiting for the release date.


----------



## Paul33 (21/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> Eventually! This is the vaping news of 2018 for me!


I hear you

Now I’m going to be spending even MORE time here waiting for the release date.


----------



## Paul33 (24/11/18)

Oupa said:


> I'll just leave this here
> View attachment 151861
> ​


4 days with no news in the vaping world is like a lifetime @Oupa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (24/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> 4 days with no news in the vaping world is like a lifetime @Oupa



Yeah, its like congratulations sir you have won a ............ four days later your still on the phone waiting for them to finish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Yeah, its like congratulations sir you have won a ............ four days later your still on the phone waiting for them to finish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly!!!!


----------



## daniel craig (24/11/18)

The best news

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/11/18)

daniel craig said:


> The best news


By faaaaaaar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (27/11/18)

@Oupa any news on nic salts red pill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/18)

jm10 said:


> @Oupa any news on nic salts red pill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let’s get the EZ shot first @jm10


----------



## jm10 (27/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Let’s get the EZ shot first @jm10



Pretty sure he forgot about us, one night when his just about asleep his going to be like “oh crap i left all the guys hanging on the forum” and since he would feel bad and read what i wrote he would be like i have to make salts to make it up to jm10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/18)

jm10 said:


> oh crap i left all the guys hanging on the forum



Too funny!!!


----------



## Oupa (28/11/18)

Just the labels holding us back. Had a slight delay... labels landing on Monday and then we'll get it out to DIY stores interested.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/11/18)

Oupa said:


> Just the labels holding us back. Had a slight delay... labels landing on Monday and then we'll get it out to DIY stores interested.



Just write on it with a permanent marker. We have no objections.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (28/11/18)

Oh ja... I forgot, it's for DIY'ers

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/11/18)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Paul33 (28/11/18)

Oupa said:


> Oh ja... I forgot, it's for DIY'ers


We don’t care what it looks like, just what’s inside!!


----------



## Paul33 (28/11/18)

Oupa said:


> Just the labels holding us back. Had a slight delay... labels landing on Monday and then we'll get it out to DIY stores interested.


Can we buy direct from you then?


----------



## Oupa (28/11/18)

We are only doing the EZ-Shots through DIY stores. Will let you guys know as soon as it's ready!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/11/18)

Oupa said:


> We are only doing the EZ-Shots through DIY stores. Will let you guys know as soon as it's ready!


Cool. Can’t wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/12/18)

Oupa said:


> Just the labels holding us back. Had a slight delay... labels landing on Monday and then we'll get it out to DIY stores interested.


It’s Monday in Australia. Does that count?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## franshorn (3/12/18)

IT"S MONDAY NOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

@Oupa i dont think we’re gonna give you a break anytime soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/18)

jm10 said:


> @Oupa i dont think we’re gonna give you a break anytime soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most definitely not

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (3/12/18)

The wait is going to be soooo worth it! Almost there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/18)

Oupa said:


> The wait is going to be soooo worth it! Almost there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Paul33 said:


>



Pretty sure my clock reads 5 past “almost there” pm , so should be any second now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Pretty sure my clock reads 5 past “almost there” pm , so should be any second now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it’s almost there o’clock in Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> I think it’s almost there o’clock in Cape Town.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Paul33 said:


>



Paul we need to get new watches cause mine seems to be broken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Paul we need to get new watches cause mine seems to be broken
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 152871



This makes allot of sense now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/12/18)

What price range are we looking at?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (3/12/18)

You okes crack me up! 

Releasing Red Pill EZ-Shots in 60ml - @ 22% it makes about 270ml. Will retail @ R160.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Oupa said:


> You okes crack me up!
> 
> Releasing Red Pill EZ-Shots in 60ml - @ 22% it makes about 270ml. Will retail @ R160.



Thank you for this early Christmas present @Oupa 

@Paul33 is here buddy, its actually here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Thank you for this early Christmas present @Oupa
> 
> @Paul33 is here buddy, its actually here


Now we just need this shipped to Durbs bud!!!!!!


----------



## franshorn (4/12/18)

Oupa said:


> You okes crack me up!
> 
> Releasing Red Pill EZ-Shots in 60ml - @ 22% it makes about 270ml. Will retail @ R160.



Retailers? Need to get an order before going on leave...
Or can I pick this up from your shop?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vino1718 (4/12/18)

Oupa said:


> You okes crack me up!
> 
> Releasing Red Pill EZ-Shots in 60ml - @ 22% it makes about 270ml. Will retail @ R160.



Nice one @Oupa. Time for some adjustments on Morpheus... 

There should be a "legend" rating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/18)

franshorn said:


> Retailers? Need to get an order before going on leave...
> Or can I pick this up from your shop?


Was just about to ask which retailers are going to be stocking this


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Was just about to ask which retailers are going to be stocking this



Lets hope we get someone in Durbs to stock this,


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Now we just need this shipped to Durbs bud!!!!!!



Hell yeah


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Lets hope we get someone in Durbs to stock this,


That would be ideal


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Hell yeah


Let’s just buy lots and get free shipping


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Let’s just buy lots and get free shipping



Deal


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Deal


I’m in. 

@Oupa keep all of it for @jm10 and I


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’m in.
> 
> @Oupa keep all of it for @jm10 and I



 we should just be his distributors, ill distribute to you and you distribute to me


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/18)

jm10 said:


> we should just be his distributors, ill distribute to you and you distribute to me


No argument


----------



## Paul33 (5/12/18)

We dyyyyyyyyyiiiiinnnnngggggg here @Oupa


----------



## Oupa (5/12/18)

Stock shipping this afternoon. Confirmed stockists so far:

BLCK Vapour
The Flavour Mill
Boss Vape

Launching Friday, 7 Dec. Go get it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (5/12/18)

Oupa said:


> Stock shipping this afternoon. Confirmed stockists so far:
> 
> BLCK Vapour
> The Flavour Mill
> ...


I’ll have to drive to the flavour mill on Friday to grab some then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (5/12/18)

Oupa said:


> Stock shipping this afternoon. Confirmed stockists so far:
> 
> BLCK Vapour
> The Flavour Mill
> ...



Pretty sure you said something about a special pre launch date for us forum members

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Pretty sure you said something about a special pre launch date for us forum members


I remember that as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (5/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> I remember that as well



If i remember he asked us to send our details to him so he could send a thank you package to us tomorrow,

@Oupa apologies i forgot to send the details

@Paul33 tell me you remembered to send your details through

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## jm10 (5/12/18)

Oupa said:


> View attachment 153049
> View attachment 153050



The juice of the gods i want so bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/12/18)

jm10 said:


> The juice of the gods i want so bad


2 more sleeps

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/12/18)

1 more sleep


----------



## jm10 (6/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> 1 more sleep



Then we order and wait till Monday for delivery


----------



## Paul33 (6/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Then we order and wait till Monday for delivery


Which sucks so bad


----------



## Christos (6/12/18)

Oupa said:


> View attachment 153049
> View attachment 153050


It tickles my OCD that the word RED is in blue

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (6/12/18)

Christos said:


> It tickles my OCD that the word RED is in blue



Why would you do that, i hope your wife and daughter go crazy on your credit card

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (6/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Why would you do that, i hope your wife and daughter go crazy on your credit card


Luckily there is only one woman in my life!
Lack of sleep sends my OCD into overdrive....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (6/12/18)

Christos said:


> Luckily there is only one woman in my life!
> Lack of sleep sends my OCD into overdrive....



Im horrible at lullabies otherwise i would of offered....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JB1987 (7/12/18)

Order placed!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WELIHF (7/12/18)

Ordered as well

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/18)

Ordered and now waiting at the gate till Monday morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Ordered and now waiting at the gate till Monday morning

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> View attachment 153256


So tempted to hit that DISLIKE thumbs down button

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> So tempted to hit that DISLIKE thumbs down button
> 
> View attachment 153275



Upside of only living 20mins away from Blck Flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Upside of only living 20mins away from Blck Flavour


I’m only 6h20min away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Upside of only living 20mins away from Blck Flavour


Upside of living 20 mns from the courier. I went to collect

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

And mixed @Oupa

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

@Oupa shake and vape or let it sit and stare at me for 62953 days?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> @Oupa shake and vape or let it sit and stare at me for 62953 days?



Give it a vape now and then again after a while
Am keen to hear if and how it changes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

Silver said:


> Give it a vape now and then again after a while
> Am keen to hear if and how it changes


Just for @Silver I'll give it a go just now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Just for @Silver I'll give it a go just now!!


Gave it a go and while it’s good, I reckon it needs a few days to settle down. 

Florally seems to be the best way to describe it as a shake and vape. 

Don’t get me wrong, it’s still yum, but will be yummerer in a few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Gave it a go and while it’s good, I reckon it needs a few days to settle down.
> 
> Florally seems to be the best way to describe it as a shake and vape.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, it’s still yum, but will be yummerer in a few days



Ok thanks for that @Paul33 
Lets hope the florals subside and the juice mellows out nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks for that @Paul33
> Lets hope the florals subside and the juice mellows out nicely


I’m sure it will @Silver 

It was only a few hours old when I tried it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (8/12/18)

Also picked up a bottle today and mixed 100ml. First time trying Red Pill, hope it lives up to the hype.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (8/12/18)

Enjoy guys! A day or two is enough for it to settle down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/18)

How’s everyone enjoying their red pill?


----------



## WELIHF (18/12/18)

It's fantastic, mixed 500ml and not stressed about running out 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/18)

I think I’ll do the same this month. 

Just mix a double batch and be done for a while. 

Thanks again @Oupa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (19/12/18)

I suppose it depends on your PG/VG % and the nic brand you use but for me it started shining at 5 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/18)

Drikusw said:


> I suppose it depends on your PG/VG % and the nic brand you use but for me it started shining at 5 days.


I did a normal 70/30 at 1mg prime nic. 

Thoroughly enjoying this in the billet box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/19)

Red pill 50/50 mix in the billet box to welcome in the new year. 

Thanks again for this @Oupa, it’s awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (2/1/19)

You are most welcome and thanks for the support!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/19)

Any plans to release any of your other juices as one shots @Oupa?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)

Waiting for my redpil oneshot. Should get it tomorrow. Cant wait. Could never afford the real thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Waiting for my redpil oneshot. Should get it tomorrow. Cant wait. Could never afford the real thing


It’s very yum @SmokeyJoe 

I agree with you that commercial juice is just too expensive for my blood. Especially with kids and other luxuries like food and water to pay for!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)

Holy crap this stuff smells awesome. How long does it need to steep?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Holy crap this stuff smells awesome. How long does it need to steep?


2 days and it’s done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Holy crap this stuff smells awesome. How long does it need to steep?


It tastes even better!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> 2 days and it’s done.


Going to be a looooong 2 days

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Going to be a looooong 2 days


Mix today and try it tomorrow. Should be fine.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Mix today and try it tomorrow. Should be fine.


Couldnt wait and tried a tester now on the wasp on clean coil and wicking. 1st impression is that its very complex. Cant wait for it to develop. I hate fruit vapes, but i might just love this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Couldnt wait and tried a tester now on the wasp on clean coil and wicking. 1st impression is that its very complex. Cant wait for it to develop. I hate fruit vapes, but i might just love this one


I find I much prefer it in an rta or especially the billet box

I don’t really like it at all in my drippers for some reason


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I find I much prefer it in an rta or especially the billet box
> 
> I don’t really like it at all in my drippers for some reason


Then i have some fun to have. I have a dripper, few rtas and the almighty BB

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)

By the way. Whats the difference between XXX and Red Pill @Oupa ?


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Then i have some fun to have. I have a dripper, few rtas and the almighty BB


Anymore taste testing done on the red pill @SmokeyJoe?


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> By the way. Whats the difference between XXX and Red Pill @Oupa ?


This is from the vapour mountain website:

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/19)

To consume with moderation bud. It contains traces for diacetyl... A big vouch for the vendor for his honesty 
Vape safe!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (6/1/19)

Grand Guru said:


> To consume with moderation bud. It contains traces for diacetyl... A big vouch for the vendor for his honesty
> Vape safe!






https://vapecraftinc.com/blog/what-you-need-to-know-about-diketones-and-e-liquid-ingredients/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/19)

I have been vaping Red Pill (aka original XXX) for 3 years without any side effects. I agree with the chart above that @jm10 put up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/19)

Ok so after a few days steeps ive come to the conclusion that although this is a really nice juice in rta/dripper its just not for me. Ill probably will vape the entire 220ml the one shot provide as i hate wasting, but wont order it again. I once again need show my love to @YeOldeOke and All Day Vapes's one shots. There just no comparison for me

Note that since taste is subjective this is my opinion. I do however feel that All Day Vapes' Forest Berry Panacota gives a more rounded flavour in the same profile range.
Again this is only my opinion and only a short review on my part

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

I've been mixing my own juice for about a year, but I've never used oneshots/ezshots.

Is it like any other DIY flavours where I can calculate it as part of the PG%?

In other words 70:30 VG with 3.6% Nic(using 36%/mg PG based):


----------



## Grand Guru (9/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I've been mixing my own juice for about a year, but I've never used oneshots/ezshots.
> 
> Is it like any other DIY flavours where I can calculate it as part of the PG%?
> 
> ...


Each one comes with an indication on the PG/VG ration, the dilution percentage and the steeping time if required.


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Each one comes with an indication on the PG/VG ration, the dilution percentage and the steeping time if required.


Thanks, I thought so, but had the Red Pill EZ-Shots delivered at one of my clients where I was supposed to be all week.

Plans changed, I'm not there today and thought I could premix everything today and just add the EZ-Shot tomorrow when I pick it up.


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

@Oupa was very helpful on the phone and I'm sorted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (9/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> @Oupa was very helpful on the phone and I'm sorted.



Care to share the info

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

jm10 said:


> Care to share the info


The easy answer is that you can treat it like any other PG based DIY flavours in your calculations.

Just remember to mix it at 22%.

I use 36mg/ml PG based Nic and always use it at 10%, in other words 3.6mg/ml.
I mix VG 70:30 PG.

An easy recipe for me is
10 ml Nic
22 ml Red Pill EZ-Shots
68 ml VG
100 ml Total

This keeps my Nic at 3.6mg/ml and changes the VG to PG to about 68.25:31.75 which is a negligible change.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa (10/1/19)

Thx @CTRiaan ! For higher VG recipes/outcomes, just use 36mg VG base nic instead of PG. But as Riaan said, 68/32 is perfectly fine. In fact I only use XXX and Red Pill at 50/50 in my Billet Boxes with Exocets. Outstanding flavour at 50/50!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/19)

Oupa said:


> Thx @CTRiaan ! For higher VG recipes/outcomes, just use 36mg VG base nic instead of PG. But as Riaan said, 68/32 is perfectly fine. In fact I only use XXX and Red Pill at 50/50 in my Billet Boxes with Exocets. Outstanding flavour at 50/50!



50/50 for the WIN! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905 (16/1/19)

@Oupa Im done with my second bottle,see you tomorrow!Think I need to try a 60/40 mix on the next batch.

@Rob Fisher do you ise 60/40 in the dvarw?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/19)

Jp1905 said:


> @Oupa Im done with my second bottle,see you tomorrow!Think I need to try a 60/40 mix on the next batch.
> 
> @Rob Fisher do you ise 60/40 in the dvarw?



50/50 always @Jp1905

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (16/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> 50/50 always @Jp1905


Thanx skipper!

Was a little concerned about maybe getting leaks with the “thinner” juice,but I know you also use nano aliens so should be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crazyj (16/1/19)

Hi all,I'm getting a mtl rta soon and would like to mix some red pill 50/50.probably start on 9mg nic.do I alter the recommended 22% or is this still good?


----------



## Oupa (17/1/19)

Crazyj said:


> Hi all,I'm getting a mtl rta soon and would like to mix some red pill 50/50.probably start on 9mg nic.do I alter the recommended 22% or is this still good?



22% is spot on for 50/50. It will give you exactly the same result as the 50/50 product that comes out of our lab

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/1/19)

I seriously need to get this or just buy a bottle. Never had this but there is so much positive feedback.

Think the Wife will love this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dsmerrills (17/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> I seriously need to get this or just buy a bottle. Never had this but there is so much positive feedback.
> 
> Think the Wife will love this!


It's really really good!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/1/19)

I just had a taste of this Red Pill fuss now, thanks to Rob Fisher.

Got to say it tastes pretty good, a bit heavy on the menthol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Crazyj (17/1/19)

Oupa said:


> 22% is spot on for 50/50. It will give you exactly the same result as the 50/50 product that comes out of our lab



Awesome stuff thanks so much.can't wait to try it!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/1/19)

Crazyj said:


> Awesome stuff thanks so much.can't wait to try it!!!


I seem to have settled on 60/40 but at 50/50 it’s very very good as well!


----------



## Paul33 (17/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I just had a taste of this Red Pill fuss now, thanks to Rob Fisher.
> 
> Got to say it tastes pretty good, a bit heavy on the menthol.


Some of us like our brains freezing all day @RainstormZA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crazyj (17/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I seem to have settled on 60/40 but at 50/50 it’s very very good as well!


In that case I will mix both ratios


Paul33 said:


> I seem to have settled on 60/40 but at 50/50 it’s very very good as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Some of us like our brains freezing all day @RainstormZA


Since I got it this morning I cant put it down. But eish not used to that strong menthol, my throat is burning, still cant put it down(ok ok I also dont have any decent juice left, just a few diy fails)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Since I got it this morning I cant put it down. But eish not used to that strong menthol, my throat is burning, still cant put it down(ok ok I also dont have any decent juice left, just a few diy fails)


It’s also a lekker juice though.

It lives in my bb and I just added 2 more bottles of it to my cart now at Blck so should be ok for a while

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/1/19)

Just mixed a batch at 60/40, sneak taste test of the bat it’s goooood. Will definately be in my arsenal going forward, for dam sure. Agree if more one shots come onto the market @Oupa I’ll be getting a lot less concentrates and a lot more one shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/1/19)

So if I buy a few ez shots/oneshots of this and dont mix them all, will they be fine for a month or two before I mix them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (19/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So if I buy a few ez shots/oneshots of this and dont mix them all, will they be fine for a month or two before I mix them?


Should be perfect for over a year in concentrate form

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RuanK (27/2/19)

So, I have just mixed up some of this at 70/30, and i have to say, it is AMAZING!! 

Thanks @Oupa, I will definitely be stocking more of it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/19)

I think you need to release a 120ml EZ shot @Oupa 

These little 60mls aren’t lasting

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## 87hunter (18/6/19)

Hi @Oupa,

After reading this thread I see people using redpill @ 50/50 60/40 etc.
What do you supply the shops with ie When i buy a bottle from JJ's, what % is it?
I've bought two one shots that should arrive on Thurs.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/19)

87hunter said:


> Hi @Oupa,
> 
> After reading this thread I see people using redpill @ 50/50 60/40 etc.
> What do you supply the shops with ie When i buy a bottle from JJ's, what % is it?
> ...



I always order 50/50 but what goes to the shop is 70/30 @87hunter

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## 87hunter (18/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I always order 50/50 but what goes to the shop is 70/30 @87hunter
> View attachment 169616



Thank you @Rob Fisher - I will try both. 
50/50 might wick better now that the berg is getting chilly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/19)

87hunter said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher - I will try both.
> 50/50 might wick better now that the berg is getting chilly.



50/50 is only by special order I'm afraid. The shops all get 70/30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> 50/50 is only by special order I'm afraid. The shops all get 70/30.


I make my special order every week from the one shot, 50/50 from this week due to a chill in the air. DIY jou lekker ding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (18/6/19)

87hunter said:


> Hi @Oupa,
> 
> After reading this thread I see people using redpill @ 50/50 60/40 etc.
> What do you supply the shops with ie When i buy a bottle from JJ's, what % is it?
> ...



Rob is correct, 70/30 is the ratio for the ready to vape Red Pill. With the one shot you can obviously mix according to your preferred ratio.

At 50/50 the flavour pops nicely in a lower wattage, restricted direct lung setup or any MTL tank/RTA. 70/30 is fine for the rest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (21/6/19)

Im really impressed with the redpill 1 shot. 
Was vapeable @2 hours but after 24 its exactly what i wanted.

Now the wait for the xxx one shot  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (31/1/20)

Just wanted to ask if i should use any sweetner in this one shot or just mix straight out the bottle to achieve original Red pill flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (31/1/20)

Straight out of the bottle . In to the fridge, give a 3 day honeymoon and perfection will reveal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88 (1/2/20)

Cornelius said:


> Straight out of the bottle . In to the fridge, give a 3 day honeymoon and perfection will reveal!


Awesome, thanks, gonna mix some up tomorrow, can't wait to try it out 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/20)

Any new EZ shots coming this year @Oupa?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (5/2/20)

We have another one shot coming soon! Will announce in the next week or so...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## shaun2707 (5/2/20)

Oupa said:


> We have another one shot coming soon! Will announce in the next week or so...



Oh man..... hopefully it’s one that contains the 3 letters XXX?? Holding thumbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Asterix (5/2/20)

Or maybe......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/20)

Oupa said:


> We have another one shot coming soon! Will announce in the next week or so...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (5/2/20)

if its Juniper I would be so happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (6/2/20)

shaun2707 said:


> Oh man..... hopefully it’s one that contains the 3 letters XXX?? Holding thumbs.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Adephi said:


> if its Juniper I would be so happy.



I would be Very happy if its XXX or Juniper! Its the only 2 commercial Juices that I buy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/2/20)

Hope its Juniper too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/2/20)

Dietz said:


> I would be Very happy if its XXX or Juniper! Its the only 2 commercial Juices that I buy


I’m yet to try juniper but it sounds soooooo yum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/20)

Oupa said:


> We have another one shot coming soon! Will announce in the next week or so...


I’m sure it’s been a week already or have the last couple days just felt like a week...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Oupa (10/2/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vm-one-shot-available-soon.t65130/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

